# The Wonderful World of PocketWizards... with an SU800



## D-B-J (Oct 3, 2013)

Soooooo... I've started to practice portraiture... a lot.  Using my SU800 is cool and all, but the infrared is SUPER restricting.  Line of sight, bright lights, etc all ruin it.  Sometimes if I tilt my camera my flashes won't fire.  I've found it far too restricting, and am thinking about purchasing a Flextt5 and two mini's.

I've seen their video of someone using this with an SU800 and nikon flashes, and wondered if anyone here has any experience with this?  I don't want to do monolights or rid myself of the SU800.  It's gonna cost me 600, and I just want to make sure there isn't something i'm missing.  I just want to be able to place the flashes anywhere and not have to wonder if they will fire.  I can tell you that the flashes not working correctly adds just another stress factor, and for myself being new, it's not necessary. Haha.

Thanks in advance!

Regards,
Jake


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 3, 2013)

You probably saw it here on Pocketwizards website.  This is what led me to get my SU800
PocketWizard® - Using your Nikon SU-800 as a Master Controller

the radio trigger will eliminate the line of sight issues.  I'm looking at getting Yongnuo flashes and triggers  but I'm holding out hoping for the 568 with Radio Trigger built in  

I don't know though if the Radio Trigger transmits the SU800 settings to the remote flashes though .. I'm not quite sure how they work together or just work kinda separately


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 3, 2013)

I use my SU-800 and pocket wizards whenever I am using my SB-900's together... makes it easy to control light output without going to the flashes. But.. if you have pocket wizards... and don't need to control the output, all you need is the PW's! I keep my SU-800 primarily for use with my R1C1 flashes... but do use it occasionally in conjuction with the TT5's. Especially if I am using a SB-900 on a boom for a hair light...

It does work well.


----------



## Rob99 (Oct 3, 2013)

My portable set up is 2 sb-600s, sb-800, su-800 with the pw mini and 3 flex. If I want a flash on camera the sb-800 takes the place of the su.

I love it, full control over all 3 flashes. I can hide them in corners or behind things and never have to worry about them not firing. 

Great setup, not much I wouldn't recommend about it.


----------



## pixmedic (Oct 3, 2013)

I recently went with radio triggers and got yongnuos yn622n triggers.  
$80 a pair, and they support TTL and HSS up to 1/8000. they worked great with my sb600's, sb700's and YN568Ex flash. They are also compatible with nikons su-800. 
they cost a TON less than PW's, and as long as you dont need more than 7 channels in 4 groups, or farther away than 100 meters, they do everything the PW's do.


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 3, 2013)

Rob99 said:


> My portable set up is 2 sb-600s, sb-800, su-800 with the pw mini and 3 flex. If I want a flash on camera the sb-800 takes the place of the su.
> 
> I love it, full control over all 3 flashes. I can hide them in corners or behind things and never have to worry about them not firing.
> 
> Great setup, not much I wouldn't recommend about it.



Wait... why do you have 3 flex's and one mini?  I was under the impression the flex was the master and the mini's were the receivers?

Regards,
Jake


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 3, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> I use my SU-800 and pocket wizards whenever I am using my SB-900's together... makes it easy to control light output without going to the flashes. But.. if you have pocket wizards... and don't need to control the output, all you need is the PW's! I keep my SU-800 primarily for use with my R1C1 flashes... but do use it occasionally in conjuction with the TT5's. Especially if I am using a SB-900 on a boom for a hair light...
> 
> It does work well.



That's why I want to keep the SU800--So i can control the power without having to go to each flash.  It's much quicker in camera, and leaves less "wasted opportunity."

Regards,
Jake


----------



## Tee (Oct 3, 2013)

Mini's are transmitting only.


----------



## Rob99 (Oct 3, 2013)

Tee said:


> Mini's are transmitting only.



This, mini is the transmitter that would attach to your camera and flex's are transceivers that attach to each flash.


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 3, 2013)

Rob99 said:


> Tee said:
> 
> 
> > Mini's are transmitting only.
> ...



Good thing I have you ladies and gents!!!

Jake


----------



## JacaRanda (Oct 3, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> I recently went with radio triggers and got yongnuos yn622n triggers. $80 a pair, and they support TTL and HSS up to 1/8000. they worked great with my sb600's, sb700's and YN568Ex flash. They are also compatible with nikons su-800. they cost a TON less than PW's, and as long as you dont need more than 7 channels in 4 groups, or farther away than 100 meters, they do everything the PW's do.



With all the endorsements from members on Yongnuo's products, I am a little surprised......

Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum


----------



## Tee (Oct 4, 2013)

I'm a convert to Yongnuo as well but still keep a trusty PW in the bag for times when I'm using other peoples equipment, studios, etc.


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 4, 2013)

Yongnuos have proven to be reliable in many circumstances... but they are not professional quality equipment, and may not always do the job they need to in certain circumstances. It all depends on what you want, or need. Pro's will continue to buy Pro gear for the benefits it offers.

Same for their flashes.... they are not build to the same standard as the Nikon OEM flashes... but are much cheaper. It is a trade off, what you do you need? 

If I was shooting professionally, and needed 100% reliability.. I would buy Professional gear. If I am not shooting professionally.. it doesn't matter.....

You get what you pay for, most of the time.


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 4, 2013)

so to summarize

The Yongnuo radio transmitters 622n (the better and higher priced ones vs the 603n) send the settings of the SU-800 to the remote flashes.  Thus the SU-800 no longer needs to be in line of sight and in distance.

So if Nikon flashes (sb600 / sb700) with Yungnuo 622 are out of sight they would take all the setting information from the SU-800?

What control do you lose if you use OCF of the Yongnuo 560 III flash or 568ex w/622 and shoot in Manual mode and use the SU-800 to control flash output?


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 4, 2013)

astroNikon said:


> so to summarize
> 
> The Yongnuo radio transmitters 622n (the better and higher priced ones vs the 603n) send the settings of the SU-800 to the remote flashes.  Thus the SU-800 no longer needs to be in line of sight and in distance.
> 
> ...




PocketWizard® - Using your Nikon SU-800 as a Master Controller


Check out this video. I would have to assume that the Yongnuo's work the same as the pocketwizards, but someone else will need to vouch for this.

Regards,
Jake


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 4, 2013)

D-B-J said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > so to summarize
> ...



The Yonguos (both flashes and Wireless units) are reversed engineered to work with OEM technology... and are supposedly pretty close, but not perfect. Reverse engineering seldom duplicates every aspect of the original 100%.


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 4, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > astroNikon said:
> ...



Which is to be expected, of course.


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 4, 2013)

Thaat video is actually the reasom i bought a SU-800
Now that i see it again for the umpteenth time it makes more sense that the RT  transmits all the SU800 settings to the REmote receivers  as the flashes are receiving setting info from the RTs


----------



## Tee (Oct 4, 2013)

Charlie- you bring up a good point. If I was a working professional, there would be no question I would be loaded with PW's. As a weekend warrior, the Yongnuo's are consistent.  Interestingly, despite my praise for Yongnuo's I'm doing a lingerie shoot this weekend and I'll be using my PW. lol


----------



## pixmedic (Oct 4, 2013)

Pocket wizards are not made by Nikon so... They are a third party item as well.


----------



## IByte (Oct 4, 2013)

After buying 3 PW Flex 5s, I'm sold for life on their products.  Not saying they do not produce lemons, but man are they reliable.  Sure they were expensive but if one goes down I have a backup for a transmitting/receiving at any time.  A wise decision goes a long way, good luck.


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 4, 2013)

Tee said:


> Charlie- you bring up a good point. If I was a working professional, there would be no question I would be loaded with PW's. As a weekend warrior, the Yongnuo's are consistent.  Interestingly, despite my praise for Yongnuo's I'm doing a lingerie shoot this weekend and I'll be using my PW. lol



Agreed! All depends on your needs... and the level of reliability you require!


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 4, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> Pocket wizards are not made by Nikon so... They are a third party item as well.




HAHA.  Whooops.


----------



## pixmedic (Oct 4, 2013)

Dont get me wrong, im not knocking PWs... I just couldn't afford 6 of them when i decided to go to radio triggers. 
So far though, i have been pretty impressed with the yongnuo triggers. 
Hopefully that trend continues.


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 4, 2013)

I can't afford PW, and have to save up for Yongnuos ....
but I don't want pure junk ... so the Yongnuo's it is.


----------



## lennon33x (Oct 4, 2013)

You should check out the Pixel Opas. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B005X6POOS

These things are solid. Obviously, pocket wizards are the elite product, but these are definitely great. It doubles as a wireless shutter release, can sync multiple cameras to fire and has multiple ports (PC, mini USB). I'm not a pro photographer, so I wasn't about to drop the $600-1000 on PWs. Did a lot of research before and cannot be happier with my purchase. They also seem to hold more water than the Yongnuo version. They're also compatible with the King Transmitter. You should check it out


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 4, 2013)

reavesce said:


> You should check out the Pixel Opas.
> 
> PIXEL Opas Wireless Flash Trigger Transceiver for Nikon:Amazon:Camera & Photo
> 
> These things are solid. Obviously, pocket wizards are the elite product, but these are definitely great. It doubles as a wireless shutter release, can sync multiple cameras to fire and has multiple ports (PC, mini USB). I'm not a pro photographer, so I wasn't about to drop the $600-1000 on PWs. Did a lot of research before and cannot be happier with my purchase. They also seem to hold more water than the Yongnuo version. They're also compatible with the King Transmitter. You should check it out



Too late.. already pulled the trigger on the pocketwizards.  Can't wait to use them!


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 5, 2013)

reavesce said:


> You should check out the Pixel Opas.
> 
> PIXEL Opas Wireless Flash Trigger Transceiver for Nikon:Amazon:Camera & Photo
> 
> These things are solid. Obviously, pocket wizards are the elite product, but these are definitely great. It doubles as a wireless shutter release, can sync multiple cameras to fire and has multiple ports (PC, mini USB). I'm not a pro photographer, so I wasn't about to drop the $600-1000 on PWs. Did a lot of research before and cannot be happier with my purchase. They also seem to hold more water than the Yongnuo version. They're also compatible with the King Transmitter. You should check it out



Never heard of them (which isn't surprising).  But how do they stack up to the Yonguos and PWs .. HSS ?


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 5, 2013)

astroNikon said:


> reavesce said:
> 
> 
> > You should check out the Pixel Opas.
> ...



Neither have I.  I wonder if they are any good?


----------



## lennon33x (Oct 5, 2013)

I have been very, very pleased with them. In fact, I'm looking forward to purchasing one more so that I don't have to use slaves (which can be limiting for my photography style). 

Here are a few more links:

http://www.pixelhk.com/Proshow.aspx?id=150

http://www.lightingrumours.com/pixel-opas-flash-transceiver-review-1446

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=6P1Q1ufZK_k&desktop_uri=/watch?v=6P1Q1ufZK_k

I have yet to try out the multi camera setup, but I'm ready when I get my FF


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 5, 2013)

well so much for triggers .. maybe next month. I just picked up 2 used SB-800s for a good price,  So now I have a SB-700, SB-600 and 2 SB 800s.  Guess I can now try to make some artsy pictures of my saxophones.


----------

